# Sexless marriage or no place to live...



## KristaBell (Feb 24, 2012)

I just found this site and I am SO GLAD I have a place to come where others understand Thanks guys!

I am 32 years old, hubby is 40. We have been married 8 years. Honest to god I can't remember the last time we had sex... must be atleast a year, probably more. It had been this way since we had gotten together so you could say I knew what I was getting into. It took me a long time to realize that it wasn't my fault. I acknowledge he has health problems that may cause this. Every time I try to have a loving and truthful conversation with him, he gets defensive, yells and screams. I cry which only pisses him off more. I never realized how important a hug, kiss or sex was to me. He tells me I have the cats to kiss. 

I acknowledge as well that he works hard to take care of me and make sure I have what I need. I think he does that to make up for his lack of interest. I've thought about leaving. I know this is going to sound absolutely crazy, but here it is. I can't leave him, because I would be expected to take my 10 cats with me. I have no place to go with 10 cats, no money to rent my own place, and the thought of giving up my cats tears me apart. 

So, sad as this sounds, I stay in my sexless marriage because atleast then I have a roof over my head and my cats. I guess I FINALLY realize why people say they stay for the kids. 

Thank you for letting me get this off my chest!


----------



## howtofigureitout (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the medical condition where he can't hug / kiss you?


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

good luck kristabell, it gets very frustrating. im in a sexles marriage and only 28. but it doesnt matter what you do, its the other person that needs help


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Krista,

You should probably do something that gives your more independence in your life. Why not get a job? Or go to school to get training?

Then you would be more independent and could make a choice on something other than what to do with 10 cats.


----------

